# How to catch crabs?



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

What's the trick here then? 

I have two in the tank that came on my rock and from what I've heard they are going to be absolute trouble makers.

Where do I put them when I eventually catch them? Build a HOB fuge or what? :lol:


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

*diy animal motel*

Check out the attached and I am sure you should be able to make one.

As far as new quarters for crab, try utilizing large breeder trap with lid or in the sump if you have one.

I cant seemed to attached the dwg. Sorry


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

*diy crab motel*

It worked! Pardon me for lousy dwg and HW. Hope you can utilize the info.

Hope you dont need Bengay afterwards, lol!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What a clever design/trap. 

(BTW...you have great HW)


----------



## cerianthus (Jul 13, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> What a clever design/trap.
> 
> (BTW...you have great HW)


 
TY Aunt K. As one of my teacher taught me long long time ago, "Necessity is mother of Invention".

I believed it then and still believe, not that my design is the best.

It worked for me in reef keeping making it possible to isolate so many unwanted but beautiful creatures. Of course, go out of my way to keep them alive.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> (BTW...you have great HW)



Cerianthus....

Very interesting handwriting. I've never seen so many half hooks and incomplete circles. And the writing slants all over the place, with no common direction or angle. 

I am going to guess that you are a historian of some sort. Maybe you work at a museum, or an art gallery.

I am also going to guess that you wear some type of head cover or hat, and probably a scarf, as part of your daily routine. 

And finally, just for kicks, you probably do not have a dog or a cat, but more likely a bird. It is also very possible that you do not own a television, or at least do not have cable TV channels.

Well, I didn't write all of this just for kicks. How did I do?


----------

